# Licking quills after eating new food?



## Gibbz (Jan 17, 2011)

Tonight I introduced a new brand of food to my hedgie, and he started violently twisting and licking his quills. I got scared at first, I thought he was seizuring. But he was just trying to get at his back quills. Why was he doing this?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

He was annointing! This is something hedgehogs do when they encounter something new - it's like they are putting the scent of the new thing onto themselves. No one is quite sure why they do it, but it's perfectly normal


----------

